# pregnant and riding?



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Yup, I'm pregnant and still riding. All my doctors look at me like I have horns growing out of my head, but whatever.

I have been riding for 20 years, I have trained my 11 year old horse from when he was a yearling. I ride bareback, walk, jog and lope. 

He's western pleasure trained, so his gaits are smooth as butter, so I'm not concerned about jarring motions. Also, my chances of falling off are pretty much the same as me getting into a car accident. I'm not concerned.

You really aren't going to harm your baby unless you get into a freak accident. And really, freak accidents happen in non-horse related areas, too.

A baby in the womb is not going to be harmed by just horseback riding. If you're a regular horseback rider. I wouldn't recommend a pregnant person to ride if they hadn't been regularly before that. Babies sit pretty safely in the womb, so in my non-doctor opinion, there's nothing to worry about unless you have an atypical pregnancy.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I have three girls and with number 1 I stopped riding at 5 months for my husband. With number 3 I rode into my 8th month until it just plain became too uncomfortable. My doctor told me doing what my body was accustomed to was fine, but don't start trying new things such as jumping fences.


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

I am pregnant right now and I ride, my husband only allows me to walk though and not trot, lol. He says it will bounce my baby around and I told them it is probably no different than when I run, but hey, as long as he lets me ride even at a walk, I am happy. I am only 10 weeks into my pregnancy though, my doctor told me I should atleast wait till the 2nd trimester, so I have actually been holding out and riding maybe 1 a week for about 30 min, but once I am in my 2nd trimester you can bet I will be riding all the time.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I agree with what Sixx said (although I must admit that I have not been pregnant yet!!)  What I've heard is that the risk you take as far as falling is concerned is more a risk to yourself and not the baby (as long as you have a healthy pregnancy and are not high risk). They tell people not to ride because as the baby is taking your nutrients, your bones would be more likely to break if you were to fall, so the risk is more to yourself. As Sixx mentioned, the baby is pretty safe in there! Now, I do also agree with what Sixx said that you shouldn't start doing something new if you haven't done it before, that's just a general rule of thumb when you're pregnant. But if you were riding before, I don't see the harm at all.

I'd like to think when I do get pregnant some day I'll still ride as well up until I'm too uncomfortable to ride anymore. I may not be JUMPING then or anything, but still riding hopefully! ;-) I'm hoping my husband will understand too, although I have heard from some others in this situation that their husbands feel the same way as yours unfortunately...to me, it's like "Hey, I'm the one carrying our child around, puking every morning, and I have to deliver our child, and you're doing squat so shut it!" LOL ;-)


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

congrats on the pregnancy! I pretty much stick to walking and occasionally a very light trot, Kirin's canter is wonderful but at my hubby's request I don't do it. I've been riding for about 3 years so I would consider that pretty regular  I told him about the whole "I could get killed crossing the street" thing. My horse causing bodily harm never really even crossed my mind, he's rock steady.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

BrokenWings said:


> I told him about the whole "I could get killed crossing the street" thing.


 LOL I use that one a LOT! ;-) Especially when people say things like "Oh don't jump! Look what happened to Christopher Reeves!!" I'm like ugh geez, I could trip over a rock walking to my car, land wrong on my neck, and the SAME thing could happen to me!


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

that's what my dr told me too, except riding. he said a pregnant woman should not ride or ski, I said nuts to that I am not dead.
I did notice in my last ride it is starting to bother my hips, but I'll play it by ear. When you said you were uncomfortable, was it your back/bum/hips?


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

yay! I hope all goes well for you!


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

****...so true. I was sooo sick in the beggining and I would lunge my horse and throw up. It was so gross!
I was training for barrel racing when I found out I was pregnant, so obviously that stopped right away. I think the same should be said for jumping (I can't imagine jumping a horse with a big huge baby bump!!)


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

someone brought up Christopher Reeves yesterday and I had to roll my eyes......if I am ok with it and comfortable, why isn't anyone else


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

BrokenWings said:


> I did notice in my last ride it is starting to bother my hips, but I'll play it by ear. When you said you were uncomfortable, was it your back/bum/hips?


Not sure if you were addressing me, but it was my back and pelvic area. I was back riding again three weeks after she was born. NOT something I could have done after the first one, though. :wink:


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

3neighs said:


> Not sure if you were addressing me, but it was my back and pelvic area. I was back riding again three weeks after she was born. NOT something I could have done after the first one, though. :wink:


I was! Good for you for getting on after 3 weeks, I had a nasty c section and was down and out for 8 weeks. This time it's planned, but I am still looking at 2 months of rest before I can get back in the saddle.


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

I've not been pregnant yet, but hope to be working on that next spring (hubby and I will just keep practicing for now LOL). I am a family nurse practitioner and I provide prenatal care in a rural health clinic. One of my newly pregnant patients is an avid rider. So she and I researched this issue a few weeks ago for both of us. 

Most recommendations are that you can keep riding as usual in the first trimester. Trotting or bumpy riding in general will not hurt the baby at all. Of course, if you are high risk for miscarriage (incompetant cervix, multiple miscarriages in the past, etc.) it would be best to talk to your "high risk" Ob/Gyn or midwife about this and probably not ride at all. 

By second trimester its best to ride on fairly flat, even ground, no jumping, etc. Again, these things won't hurt the baby, its just that as you get bigger you may have a little more trouble balancing yourself, so ride carefully. First time pregnancies usually don't show until well into the second trimester, so you probably won't have balance concerns until the 4th or 5th month. 

It gets tricky by third trimester, some sources say not to ride at all. I would probably leave that up to my patient's judgement and their individual circumstances. If you are comfy riding, not having a lot of balance trouble, your horse doesn't hate you for the added weight (LOL), then keep riding, but supervised and carefully. Do not go riding alone. 

Remember, pregnancy is not an illness. It is a normal life process. Your body is made to protect that baby from all sorts of things - including the jarring of a trot. The only real problem from riding during pregnancy would be a major fall. Just take precautions to avoid falling as much as possible (the things I mentioned above). I have a feeling none of your husbands, partners, etc. have recommended that you quit riding in the car. A car accident would probably be more detrimental to your pregnancy than a fall from a horse would be. Just proceed with caution. 

Good luck! Have healthy, happy babies and healthy pregnancies. And, no matter what the docs tell you, you're the one delivering the baby - they are merely there to catch!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

From a husbands point of view I think you should quit riding out of respect for him. He is very worried about your health and that of your baby so just make it easy for him and lay off the riding. Just because men don't carry babies doesn't mean we don't worry about them. I recently went to the emergency room because a horse that was totally gentle that my kids had been riding bucked me off. He had never done anything like that before and he hasn't done anything like it since but horses have a mind of thier own. I personnaly wouldn't have a problem if my wife wanted to ride while pregnant but if I did I hope she would stop for my sake.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

my of my trainers rode while they were pregnant and their babies came out fine, one of them went straight to riding horses! lol my trainer that i've had for the longest rode up until the day before she went into labor! my hubby said he didnt want me to ride for sake of the baby when i get pregnant and laughed at him, i said no matter what i'm riding my smaller horse, ive had him for 5yrs and know everything about him and the fact that he doesnt spook is great and he's super uber comfy so yea, i'll keep riding. i basically told him the same as Hoofprints said, it's like "Hey, I'm the one carrying our child around, puking every morning, and I have to deliver our child, and you're doing squat so shut it!" LOL


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

FoxyRoxy1507 said:


> my of my trainers rode while they were pregnant and their babies came out fine, one of them went straight to riding horses! lol my trainer that i've had for the longest rode up until the day before she went into labor! my hubby said he didnt want me to ride for sake of the baby when i get pregnant and laughed at him, i said no matter what i'm riding my smaller horse, ive had him for 5yrs and know everything about him and the fact that he doesnt spook is great and he's super uber comfy so yea, i'll keep riding. i basically told him the same as Hoofprints said, it's like *"Hey, I'm the one carrying our child around, puking every morning, and I have to deliver our child, and you're doing squat so shut it!" LOL*




Ouch! :shock: When I was pregnant, any decisions concerning our children (and it started in womb) were made together. I guess I would prefer to lean towards caution, but that's me. I told my son and his wife, they need to be okay with the decision, so if something were to happen one couldn't come back with how he or she was against it and now look! For them it was deciding whether to continue riding motorcycles while she was pregnant. They made that decision together and if something would have happened, would then be able to be supportive with each other.

Don't start building walls against each other , it will only get worse when the child is here. Good luck to you.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

I rode until 3 weeks before my delivery date. I certainly wasn't going for 25 mile trots or jumping, but an hour or two's trail ride was no problem at all. 
My nurse-midwife (based at a major regional hospital) said there's a reason they call it a womb--that baby is VERY well protected. She told me they no longer discouraged a pregnant woman from doing anything, other than sky-diving, perhaps, or taking up something strenuous for the first time.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

snoggle said:


> Remember, pregnancy is not an illness. It is a normal life process. Your body is made to protect that baby from all sorts of things


Thank you for this! I tell people that all the time. I mow my lawn, I wrestle with the dogs, I horseback ride. I'm not dying, I'm healthy and feel fine, and the baby is healthy, too! Haha!


I guess I'm lucky, because my husband is very supportive of me going horseback riding while pregnant. I honestly think it will make labor easier, too, since I'll be using my core muscles to ride, they'll be kept in shape. 

I think part of it is also that he knows he has to go riding all the time if I hit a point where I can't anymore, and while he doesn't mind riding, he'd rather be playing hockey. Haha!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

That's great Sixofdiamonds, Don was very supportive of me also. I continued water skiing until I felt it was a bit risky. It sounds like you and your hubby are very in tune with each other and trust each others judgement. 

My only concern is when husband/future father and wife/future mother are at a stalemate with each other concerning the unborn child. What is the fair way of handling that? Yes it is certainly the woman's body ect...but that is not only her child in there. How have others handled this without causing resentment down the road?


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Walkamile said:


> [/b]
> 
> Ouch! :shock: When I was pregnant, any decisions concerning our children (and it started in womb) were made together. I guess I would prefer to lean towards caution, but that's me. I told my son and his wife, they need to be okay with the decision, so if something were to happen one couldn't come back with how he or she was against it and now look! For them it was deciding whether to continue riding motorcycles while she was pregnant. They made that decision together and if something would have happened, would then be able to be supportive with each other.
> 
> Don't start building walls against each other , it will only get worse when the child is here. Good luck to you.


 
I was just kidding we were playing when he said that but he knows how much i love riding and how happy it makes me. My boy Swoop would never do anything to hurt me and he knows that, my 6yr nephew rides him around by himself and Swoop actually takes smaller steps to make sure my nephew doesnt loose his balance. we've talked about it and he'll never ask me to stop just that he is there when i ride which of course i would never ride alone, its nice that my horses are home.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh Foxy I'm glad to hear that. So you and he did work out a compromise that you both can live with! That's what marriage, and truth told , parenthood is about. Sounds like you also have a very supportive relationship. Makes this old lady easier of mind. :wink::lol:


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

snoggle said:


> It gets tricky by third trimester, some sources say not to ride at all. I would probably leave that up to my patient's judgement and their individual circumstances. If you are comfy riding, not having a lot of balance trouble, your horse doesn't hate you for the added weight (LOL), then keep riding, but supervised and carefully. Do not go riding alone.
> 
> Remember, pregnancy is not an illness. It is a normal life process. Your body is made to protect that baby from all sorts of things - including the jarring of a trot. The only real problem from riding during pregnancy would be a major fall. Just take precautions to avoid falling as much as possible (the things I mentioned above). I have a feeling none of your husbands, partners, etc. have recommended that you quit riding in the car. A car accident would probably be more detrimental to your pregnancy than a fall from a horse would be. Just proceed with caution.
> 
> Good luck! Have healthy, happy babies and healthy pregnancies. And, no matter what the docs tell you, you're the one delivering the baby - they are merely there to catch!


This brought tears to my eyes....I am glad to hear the womb is well protected. I am really short, so I sit really close to the steering wheel in my car, and I think about the airbag going off and crushing me more than I worry about a fall from my horse. 
I never ride alone anyway, and my dad supervises my every move (including lifting my saddles, etc) I hate that people act like I am going to break. This is my second pregnancy and it's been horrid, but I feel like I am going to come home to an intervention (my mom is not happy about my riding either.)


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

I feel like I have compromised a lot already though.......I've given up racing, my lessons, my loping and gallops in the fields (my favorite part of riding) and am only doing very slow paced trail rides on well known trails. I would never ask him to give anything up if it made him so happy, so I just feel a little cornered.


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

Walkamile said:


> [/b]
> 
> Ouch! :shock: When I was pregnant, any decisions concerning our children (and it started in womb) were made together. I guess I would prefer to lean towards caution, but that's me. I told my son and his wife, they need to be okay with the decision, so if something were to happen one couldn't come back with how he or she was against it and now look! For them it was deciding whether to continue riding motorcycles while she was pregnant. They made that decision together and if something would have happened, would then be able to be supportive with each other.
> 
> Don't start building walls against each other , it will only get worse when the child is here. Good luck to you.


I agree decisions should be made together, we are a team after all. I did not ride for our first child at all, but now feel I am ok to do so, as my horse is older and more seasoned. I feel like it's my only "vice," I don't smoke or do anything else considered naughty. Why should I not ride if I take it easy right?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

BrokenWings said:


> This brought tears to my eyes....I am glad to hear the womb is well protected. I am really short, so I sit really close to the steering wheel in my car, and I think about the airbag going off and crushing me more than I worry about a fall from my horse.
> I never ride alone anyway, and my dad supervises my every move (including lifting my saddles, etc) I hate that people act like I am going to break. *This is my second pregnancy and it's been horrid, but I feel like I am going to come home to an intervention (my mom is not happy about my riding either*.)


 
LOL! I'm sorry BrokenWings, but that brought such vivid images to mind!

When my DIL was expecting our first (thus far only) grandchild, I felt it was good practice for me to learn to keep my mouth shut unless asked. And then you'd think I worked for a diplomat in how careful I was to answer so as not to offend. Basically I left it to what the both of them decided to do and realized it truly wasn't my business. My role is to be supportive of decisions they make and offer any careful advice if asked for. As I tell my husband, I am Switzerland.....neutral. :wink:

I believe this has led to the close relationship I have with my DIL , and children actually. I haven't agreed with all their choices, but that is not for me to decide. I raised mine my way, and that started with my pregnancy. So they are entitled to that same consideration.

We parents of adult children sometimes forget that you are an adult and although your way is different than ours, it is not wrong. Just remind yourself they do this all out of love. 

And thanks for the chuckle. I can feel your exasperation. 

BTW, here I am in my....not quite retired years and my elderly parents want me to stop riding because I could break a bone! :shock::lol: Parents are parents no matter how old their children are.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I have a bit of a different perspective on riding while pregnant, as I lost a pregnancy while working with horses. I can't be sure that was the reason for the loss, but my guilt over it still haunts me. When I became pregnant again, hubby and I were so paranoid that I quit with horses all together till after I had my baby.
I believe that pregnancy is not a condition, but a normal, natural thing, and if you feel comfortable riding, go for it! My midwives told me that they were fine with me riding in the first and even into the second trimester, but I just wasn't comfortable doing it, but that's because of my stress over the loss. My beautiful son will be a year old next week, and when we become pregnant again, I'm not sure what I'll do...
Good luck with your baby!!


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

Walkamile said:


> As I tell my husband, I am Switzerland.....neutral. :winkarents are parents no matter how old their children are.


bwhahahahaha! Switzerland....I love it! Ironically it's my husband and mother who nag the most, my MIL (who I am close with) never says boo, just always is worried if I am "doing to much"
Isn't it terrible? I am an adult after all. My aunts were down last weekend and one of the (quite older fashioned) aunts gave me a nasty tongue lashing about how I should not be riding, picking up my toddler, blah, blah.....I stood there for it, listened and said "ok I am going riding now!" it was not well received. 
I wish my sister would get pregnant so they could fuss over her for a while


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

shesinthebarn said:


> I have a bit of a different perspective on riding while pregnant, as I lost a pregnancy while working with horses. I can't be sure that was the reason for the loss, but my guilt over it still haunts me.


I am so sorry for you loss, but so happy you have your little guy! it really was a hard decision to make, we sat down and talked about it a lot...he didn't say much at first, but more recently he's said "are you going to stop this folly now that you are in your third trimester?" I just told him I know my body and know how to listen to it. There have been times I was supposed to ride and was not feeling well enough/too tired or achy and called it off. It just keeps me so happy.....I can't bear to think about not riding


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Good for you BrokenWings! A little spunk is good for the soul! Just keep in mind that your aunts generation (assuming how old they are) were kept in the hospital on bed rest for at least a week after childbirth. Not like our mothers of today. My DIL was out the next day! 

As long as you and your hubby are united in decisions, the rest should just roll off your shoulders. EAsy, no, but do-able. :wink:

Glad you're close to your MIL. We're not all bad. :lol:

Shesinthebarn, my heart goes out to you and your husband. Yes, the guilt of the unknown "what if's" are very heavy. That's why I truly believe that both husband and wife must make the decission together because of what if. Tragedy can tear a couple apart, especially if they held seperate opinions on the activity. So glad you have your little guy!


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Shesinthebarn - what you went through was horrible, but likely not related to riding. Rarely is it caused by something you did or didn't do. It's just one of those awful things that happens. Try to let go of the guilt - you did nothing wrong. I'm glad your second pregnancy went well and you have a healthy baby to show for it. 

I was just offering up the basic medical info when I posted earlier. You can use the info to argue your stance if you'd like to. Usually, you are safe to ride during most of your pregnancy with caution, etc. That being said, if you or your partner have mixed feelings and would have horrible guilt if something went wrong, then emotionally it might not be a great idea for you to ride. That's up to you and anyone else who has a say in the pregnancy, childrearing, etc.

Here's the thing - labor is work. Loved ones try to keep pregnant women from doing anything during their pregnancy. How are you supposed to do 12+ hours of hard work (labor) after letting yourself get out of shape for 9 months? So to all of the pregnant women who want to stay active - go for it (no skydiving, of course LOL). You need to stay active to prepare for labor. You can do nearly anything you would do when you're not pregnant (run, ride, have sex, etc.) just carefully or with accomodations. Your becoming a couch potato during pregnancy might make your spouse feel better, but it probably won't make you very happy and will make your labor that much harder.


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

Fortunatley I am having a C section, so no labor for me! I totally agree with not becoming a couch potato though......all I did was put my feet up during my first pregnancy and got so heavy and out of shape, I regretted it so badly. This time around i said forget it, I am riding because my horses are quiet, it keeps my muscles tight and has kept my weight gain to a minimum (6.5 months in, 22 pounds gained so far.)


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Oh, I'm all for women doing what they feel up to during pregnancy for sure! My loss was not likely due to anything I did. I know that rationally, but there is still a part of me that blames myself. Well, my MIL still brings it up occasionally, so that might be why. She blames me for the loss, big time.
Preggo women need to exercise if their doc/midvives give the OK. Working with and riding horses is great for core strength, so as long as propper precautions are taken, it should be fine. Ya, labour is hard work! I did a drug free home birth with my midwives, and it was a Looooong labour. I was back to normal in no time, and got to shower immidiately after in my own shower. It was amazing! I never would have been able to do it if it wern't for being fit.
To the OP, I hope I didn't send you into a "snickers eating frenzy"! It never took much to do that to me when I was preggo! Ummm...I guess it still doesn't.....
I didn't mean to put a downer on this otherwise awesome and happy thread. Sorry if I did!


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

shesinthebarn said:


> To the OP, I hope I didn't send you into a "snickers eating frenzy"! It never took much to do that to me when I was preggo! Ummm...I guess it still doesn't.....
> I didn't mean to put a downer on this otherwise awesome and happy thread. Sorry if I did!


No worries, I wanted stories and experiences shared, so in no way did you put a damper on anything (reaches for a snickers bar...)
May I ask how far you were with the pregnancy you lost? And drug free at home birth, woo hoo girl, you are superman!! I wanted a double epidural on the rocks, but that was after 14 hours of labor to no avail. If I can labor for that long, I can certainly ride!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

>Glad I didn't put a damper on you! Put dowwwnnnn the snickers!
I was 12 weeks. I had just told everyone I knew about the pregnancy too, so that made it worse. Un-telling was horrible.
Home birth was a great option for us. We had the best midwives who we had great faith in. Home birth and midwifery care are part of public health care in Ontario, so we were very lucky. Ya, it makes you feel like super woman when it's all over! There were itmes that I wanted a "double epidural on the rocks" I begged at one point for anything they could give me!
I hope next pregnancy that I'll be over what happened and feel confident enough to keep riding. It's just so good for the soul, and I missed it horribly when I stopped.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

> BTW, here I am in my....not quite retired years and my elderly parents want me to stop riding because I could break a bone! :shock::lol: Parents are parents no matter how old their children are.


That made me laugh and remember something an aunt said to me a couple of years ago. We were all visiting my parents and I was messing with my dad's horse and she said to me - Jen, you haven't outgrown horses yet, huh? :shock:

As for the husbands, I actually felt closer to my husband when he asked that I stop riding with my first pregnancy because it felt good that he cared enough about my and our unborn child's safety. When he heard the doctor himself say it was safe, then he never asked me to stop for our 2nd and 3rd, but I would have had he asked me to.

I have a craving for a Snickers now...


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah home births with nurse-midwives! I work for Frontier Nursing Service - we were founded in 1925 by Mary Breckenridge who brought nurse-midwifery to the US. Nurse midwives provided nursing care to pregnant women and young children in these rural mountains for many years. And they did it by horseback! In my clinic, I'm surrounded by old, black and white pictures of nurse-midwives riding horses to do home deliveries and well child care. One of our famous pictures is of a newborn in a saddle bag - parents in the area used to tell their children that that is where babies came from - they were brought by the nurses in their saddlebags!

Now, most of the healthcare is provided by docs and FNP's, like me, since women have fewer pregnancies. But we still have nurse-midwives for pregnancies and well woman care. I haven't convinced them to let me go back to riding a horse to work yet! LOL

Shesinthebarn, you were awesome with your delivery - 14 hours without meds - Wow! Women are so strong. My husband, a nurse too, would have a heart attack if I suggested home birth. I'm glad yours was supportive. Sounds like it was a perfect choice for you. 

BTW - you do have my permission to strangle your MIL. Sorry, but it is just cruel of her to blame you for something you couldn't control and certainly didn't want to have happen. Hang in there!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I rode with my first one but not the second.. i ahd complications with the second pregnancy so i decided not to ride. I was actually in a accident with my horse on a trail while i was pregnant. this was before i found out that i was. my husband and my horse got caught together. he spooked because i bee stung him and i tried to get his reins as he was passing us and when i did his horn got caught in my mares bridle i couldn't get it off so i had no choice but to go with them i baled off at the top of the hill. i ended up under my mare she jumped me to keep from running me over they somehow became untangled we walked back 5 miles. they were in the neighbors yard eating grass like nothing happened. as long as you are capable of riding and you feel all right then i say go for it. everyone was all right. i ride a lot and am experiences but that was a freak accident but like everyone here knows accidents happened even to the most experienced riders. be careful


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

shesinthebarn said:


> Oh, I'm all for women doing what they feel up to during pregnancy for sure! My loss was not likely due to anything I did. I know that rationally, but there is still a part of me that blames myself.* Well, my MIL still brings it up occasionally, so that might be why. She blames me for the loss, big time*.
> Preggo women need to exercise if their doc/midvives give the OK. Working with and riding horses is great for core strength, so as long as propper precautions are taken, it should be fine. Ya, labour is hard work! I did a drug free home birth with my midwives, and it was a Looooong labour. I was back to normal in no time, and got to shower immidiately after in my own shower. It was amazing! I never would have been able to do it if it wern't for being fit.
> To the OP, I hope I didn't send you into a "snickers eating frenzy"! It never took much to do that to me when I was preggo! Ummm...I guess it still doesn't
> I didn't mean to put a downer on this otherwise awesome and happy thread. Sorry if I did!


Shame on that woman! I'm with Snoggle, she needs to be taken behind the woodshed for a little sensitivity training!

Yes, you need to stop blaming yourself. These things happen for many reasons and we can drive ourselves crazy wondering "what if" this or that. It is so difficult for us because we bond instantly when we find out we are with child.

((((Hugs to You))))


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

She told everyone we know that " I caused my miscarriage because of my job" and that if I had quit right away that everything would have been fine. She feels like because I had a hernia at the same time, it was a sign I was working my body too hard. Like I say, I know in my head that it's not my fault, but it's hard to get rid of the guilt.

Snoggle - you have the coolest job! If I could do it all again, I'd be a midwife. It's an mazing profession. I'm trying to take a few courses to become a lactation cunsultant. 
Wow, you guys are so so supportive - thanks!


----------



## sandsarita (Jan 20, 2008)

You know, I am all for women continuing with the same physical activities they were involved in before they were pregnant, including riding. But from a medical standpoint (I am an ob/gyn), our governing medical body (American College of Obstetrics and Gynecologist) say that the following forms of exercise should be avoided: downhill sking, contact sports, scuba diving, and sports at high risk for falls including gymnastics, horseback riding, and water skiing. 

Now that being said, I know many ob/gyns and nurse practicioners that are riders, (and one gymanst who was on the balance beam at 8months doing flips :shock and none of us modify what we do to any great extent while pregnant. But I have seen a bad event during pregnancy with a trainer that was due to riding. Luckily, everything ended up fine but her baby was in NICU for a while. Now that was an isolated event, most people have no problems, but do it with cautions, especially at 24 weeks and farther. 

But congrats to all of you that are pregnant, and I hope you guys have a wonderful pregnancy.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't agree that you should quit riding "out of respect for your husband" as was posted above. That argument can be turned around to: "out of respect for you, he could be supportive of your happiness." That shoots that out of goal zone. 

You sound like you are working with exactly what your body is OK with, even less actually. Just to help keep the peace a bit, right? You're a good wife and daughter for doing that. I never did... If I thought something was right or OK, I did it and that was that. But, MDH married me knowing that from the outset! LOL

In my first pregnancy, I downhill skied until about 4 weeks before the birth, and the only reason I didn't go after that was because I didn't have time. A week before birth, I slogged through 3 and 4 foot snow drifts to walk to my neighbour's house about 1/4 mile away. I was shovelling snow and splitting wood the day before. 

For my 2nd pregnancy, I was driving a skidder right to the end. Had a blast! 

I didn't slow down for either pregnancy and I firmly believe that because I had no other issues, my continued activity contributed to my overall health and my very, very easy births. In my opinion, those moms that are inactive (for whatever reason) have a harder time with birth and with recovery afterward. 

Didn't have horses at the time, but if I would have, I would have been riding.

Afterwards? Oh that's another thing -- the first one, I wanted out of the hospital after I had a good nap -- about 4 hours. I fought with the staff for another 4 or 5 hours to let me go home and finally ended up grabbing the kid, my bag and walking out with nurses running after my husband and me saying, "OK! OK! But, won't you at least PLEASE leave in a wheelchair?" The 2nd one, I honestly don't remember much about the hospital stay, except I was too darn hot. I guess by then they knew me and didn't give me a hard time about checking out. When I said I was ready to go, they just let me out of their sterile jail. 

And I had both kids outside the next day going for a walk. One was a March baby (all bundled up) and one was July. Oh, did I get looks for that from people.

The way people carry on you'd think we were still in the middle ages when the women went into their bearing rooms 3 months before due date, didn't come out until a month later and the babies were in storage until they could crawl!


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

NorthernMama said:


> In my first pregnancy, I downhill skied until about 4 weeks before the birth, and the only reason I didn't go after that was because I didn't have time. A week before birth, I slogged through 3 and 4 foot snow drifts to walk to my neighbour's house about 1/4 mile away. I was shovelling snow and splitting wood the day before.
> 
> For my 2nd pregnancy, I was driving a skidder right to the end. Had a blast!
> 
> ...


Wow, you skiied all that time? You are amazing!!! I was the same way with the hospital stay, the nurses were amazing but I was totally ready to go home. One of my managers asked if I was still riding and I told him yes, he said "should you be doing that in your condition?" I replied "what condition, I am pregnant, not dead!"
I had my first daughter at the farm by 3 weeks old. The dr told me to expose her to as much as possible when she is little, so I was happy about that!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm almost 8 month pregnants (will be next week) and I've given up riding horses.
Most of it was the fact that I have 2 young horses. Vega is 6 and loves to spook at the tree in the arena, and Gem is 10 and I had a bad fall off of him and I didn't want to risk another fall.

DH and I both talked about the horses when we found out I was pregnant and we agreed that I shouldn't ride (Mainly because I've been so paranoid about something going wrong) b. I dont have a steady eddie horse that I trust 100% and c. that we should sell my QH as I wouldn't have time to exercise them.

It was hard to see Montana go, but we both knew it was for the best and we have no regrets that we sold him.
I also have elected not to work with the horses. Its more of a personal choice than anything else because Vega and I have had our fair share of interesting moments. And I also think that the fact that the barn is small and i was usually the only one there pushed me more not to work with them. 

If I had a horse that I've had for years and years, I might have rode. I do miss it terribly and cannot wait to get back in the saddle.


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

Appylover- congrats on your pregnancy, how are you feeling? You are in the home stretch!
I had 3 horses for my last pregnancy and ended up selling 1 as well, it was just too hard to work on 3 horses, so I understand that heartbreak. I think your decision not to work with your horses (especially alone!) was a wise one.
Good luck with the baby!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks  I'm feeling well. This baby sure has strong kicks/punches though!
My husband and I only had Montana for about 7 months, so while we were attached, it was easier to let him go than either of our other two (we've had them for over 2 years and have quite a strong bond).

If I was at a more populated place, I might have worked them more.


----------



## Skeeter9 (Sep 3, 2009)

Ride while you're pregnant? Of course!!!!! I certainly did and I think that's why both of my daughters are addicted to riding! LOL Enjoy yourself and be safe!


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

Skeeter9 said:


> Ride while you're pregnant? Of course!!!!! I certainly did and I think that's why both of my daughters are addicted to riding! LOL Enjoy yourself and be safe!


Heehee, I can't keep my two year old off my horse, and I didn't ride with her, so this one for sure will be an addict!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

I just found out over the weekend that I'm pregnant! I'm still in shock but i'm also happy! hubby is extremely happy more than I was LOL I am happy but it just wasn't the timing I wanted! I am going to continue to ride! this will be our first child! I'm scared! LOL


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Oh congratulations! 
_


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

^^Thanks


----------



## BrokenWings (Jun 15, 2009)

how wonderful! Make sure you take great care of yourself especially in the early days. Congrats!!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

thank you  i'm a bit overwhelmed at hte moment LOL i dont have a dr's appt until Oct. 6 so I'll be on pins and needles until then LOL


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

congrats!!!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

My biological mom went into labor with me while riding. She wouldn't leave the barn until she had untacked and put away her horse and smacked the hell out of my dad when he tried to drag her to the car and let the other people at the stable put the horse away. That was 21 years ago. 
I was an in utero preplanned adoption and she had been riding her entire life, rode in her past pregnancies, I just happened to be the fun one! lol. That's the story I've heard however. 
there was a lady at a different barn I rode at that rode until she was 7 months, she was jumping until she was 6 months pregnant and her doctor told her to stick to ground and flat work for the last few months. I was a lot younger though, 10 I think? So I didn't get why she wasn't "allowed" to ride anymore.


----------

